# Just a little update....



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi girls! 

I've been trying to log on SM in the morning to read the new posts but haven't had much time to contribute. Things have just been so busy for me, but I wanted to give everyone an update. 

Started my 24th week and had a doctor appointment this past Monday. Baby girl is doing great! 

TOMORROW is finally the day!!!! Our house will be sold and we are closing on our new home purchase!!!! Movers are coming on Friday. Very excited to finally be getting into the new house, although a bit sentimental to be saying goodbye to our current home. For the past 4 years hubby and I pretty much renovated that entire house and made a sad neglected home into a happy, beautiful one! I feel sad to leave it, but the new family seems really excited about it. It was mine and hubby's first home together and now we are ready to move into our new home that we will raise our family in! Time to make this next home a happy one as well. 

So the renovations will begin next week already. Lots to do before baby girl's arrival! 

Benny and Emma are great. I"m nervous about them adjusting to the new house though. I know it'll be a lot on them...all the changes and renovating. But I think they will love the house once we are settled in it. 

Just wanted to let everyone know how we are doing and why I have been out of the loop and probably will be for a little while longer. I'm sorry if I've missed news, birthdays, etc. But you know I"m thinking of all of you! 

XO!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - So glad that your pregnancy is going so well. :chili::chili: 24 weeks is a biggie!! Come to think of it, that's when my amnio was done. They have so many other tests they can do now that I gather not as many women have to have that. 
I'll miss that house too.:huh: I loved visiting you there. You really did a wonderful job with it and I loved your decorating and your fabuous backyard. But as you say, time to make memories in a new home.:thumbsup: Hoping all goes smoothly at the closing and move. 
Hope that the renovations aren't too taxing on you and Erik and Ben and Emma. Can they (B&E not Erik:HistericalSmiley go anywhere when there are particularly loud phases of it? That might make things a little easier. I know you'd probably like to go somewhere! I see lots of treats in store for Benny and Emma.
Talk to you soon. Lots of love and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Tammy, what an exciting time for you and hubby, new house, new baby. Things could not be brighter in my opinion.:thumbsup: Please post pictures of your new home when you get a chance. Happy everything is going so well for you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

How exciting Tammy! I'm so glad you're doing well and hope this move goes smoothly. I know B&E will adjust just fine.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So happy for you and the move into your new home~! It will be a new beginning with a new little girl!!! I can't wait to see the nursery! Next week Heather will hopefully find out the sex of her baby and start on the nursery. She will be 4 1/2 months. It is an exciting time in your life~~Congrats on the selling and buying of a new home!!!:chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

How very exciting! Prayers that everything goes smoothly and that everyone, including the fluffs, adjust easily to the upcoming changes! What a wonderful time for your little family!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update Tammy, happy to hear that everything is going well. I didn't realize you were doing renovations on the new home too...you have got your hands full for sure. Have fun and enjoy all the new experiences coming your way! and it's great seeing you on here again even for a moment!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Tammy!!! So great to get an update from you...I'm glad to hear you're doing well and that little baby girl is great!  Wow, this is really a huge, huge year for you, with the new house and your first baby! I can understand you having mixed feelings about leaving your first home together but I'm sure your new home will be just as wonderful. Even though I've never been over, I've seen pictures of your house and know you do a fantastic job of decorating so I know you'll have the new house looking AMAZING in no time at all! I'm sure Benny and Emma will adjust quickly...like Sue said, is there a section of the house you could have them go to when you are doing loud rennovations, have workers over, etc? 

Good luck with everything and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- so glad to hear that you're feeling well and that everything is normal. Have you narrowed down the name choices for Baby Girl?

I'm so happy and excited for you about the new house. I know that you had hoped this would happen for a while and just think -- you and Eric will already be in the house by the time your first child is born -- that will make it even more special and truly a warm and loving home.

B&E may have a few rough days but will easily adjust to their new surroundings, I'm sure. And since Mom and Dad will be there and all of their "stuff" it will seem like home to them.

Saw your baby bump on FB. You look adorable.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So glad everything is going well! What an exciting time for you with a bew baby coming and a new house. Before you know it, you will be settled in enjoying your baby girl and new home.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy - so very exciting! I hope everything goes well over the weekend!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- so glad to hear that you're feeling well and that everything is normal. Have you narrowed down the name choices for Baby Girl?
> 
> I'm so happy and excited for you about the new house. I know that you had hoped this would happen for a while and just think -- you and Eric will already be in the house by the time your first child is born -- that will make it even more special and truly a warm and loving home.
> 
> ...


Lynn- you didn't hear? Tammy is naming her daughter after me


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tammy, Glad to hear that everything is going well with Baby Girl! :-D 24 weeks is a major milestone! Hope all goes smoothly with the move and I'm sure B&E will adjust well. Such an exciting time for you! just remember to stay healthy and keep positive- don't let any stress get to you  keep us posted...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Lynn- you didn't hear? *Tammy is naming her daughter after me*


Erin - that can't be. You don't want Conor marrying a girl with the same name as his mother! That would be way too confusing at family dinners in the future.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - So glad that your pregnancy is going so well. :chili::chili: 24 weeks is a biggie!! Come to think of it, that's when my amnio was done. They have so many other tests they can do now that I gather not as many women have to have that.
> I'll miss that house too.:huh: I loved visiting you there. You really did a wonderful job with it and I loved your decorating and your fabuous backyard. But as you say, time to make memories in a new home.:thumbsup: Hoping all goes smoothly at the closing and move.
> Hope that the renovations aren't too taxing on you and Erik and Ben and Emma. Can they (B&E not Erik:HistericalSmiley go anywhere when there are particularly loud phases of it? That might make things a little easier. I know you'd probably like to go somewhere! I see lots of treats in store for Benny and Emma.
> Talk to you soon. Lots of love and hugs. :grouphug:


 It was a great house Sue and I"m so glad you got to spend time at it. You'll love the next house too. It needs work, but once done I think you'll find it just as lovely! Yes the dogs will be ok during renovations. They can always visit with my in laws. Can't wait to have you over soon!!! XO!
Love you!!


lynda said:


> Hi Tammy, what an exciting time for you and hubby, new house, new baby. Things could not be brighter in my opinion.:thumbsup: Please post pictures of your new home when you get a chance. Happy everything is going so well for you.


 I will post pics Lynda! Prior, during and after renovations! :chili:


MoonDog said:


> How exciting Tammy! I'm so glad you're doing well and hope this move goes smoothly. I know B&E will adjust just fine.


 :wub:Thank you!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> So happy for you and the move into your new home~! It will be a new beginning with a new little girl!!! I can't wait to see the nursery! Next week Heather will hopefully find out the sex of her baby and start on the nursery. She will be 4 1/2 months. It is an exciting time in your life~~Congrats on the selling and buying of a new home!!!:chili:


 CAN"T WAIT to hear what Heather is having!!!!!!! I've said it before and I'll say it again...such an exciting time for us all!!! 


babycake7 said:


> How very exciting! Prayers that everything goes smoothly and that everyone, including the fluffs, adjust easily to the upcoming changes! What a wonderful time for your little family!


 Thank you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Thanks for the update Tammy, happy to hear that everything is going well. I didn't realize you were doing renovations on the new home too...you have got your hands full for sure. Have fun and enjoy all the new experiences coming your way! and it's great seeing you on here again even for a moment!


 My Bren! You know I miss you. Yes...some major work to do at the house. Somehow I always manage to buy the house on the block that needs the most work LOL! But I actually enjoy re-doing them and putting my personal touches! Hope to see you at Pat's in June! No excuses!!



Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Tammy!!! So great to get an update from you...I'm glad to hear you're doing well and that little baby girl is great!  Wow, this is really a huge, huge year for you, with the new house and your first baby! I can understand you having mixed feelings about leaving your first home together but I'm sure your new home will be just as wonderful. Even though I've never been over, I've seen pictures of your house and know you do a fantastic job of decorating so I know you'll have the new house looking AMAZING in no time at all! I'm sure Benny and Emma will adjust quickly...like Sue said, is there a section of the house you could have them go to when you are doing loud rennovations, have workers over, etc?
> 
> Good luck with everything and keep us posted!!!


 Thanks Miss Nida! I have already designing in my head of everything I"m gonna do! LOL! And the nursery.....so excited to put my design into action!


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- so glad to hear that you're feeling well and that everything is normal. Have you narrowed down the name choices for Baby Girl?
> 
> I'm so happy and excited for you about the new house. I know that you had hoped this would happen for a while and just think -- you and Eric will already be in the house by the time your first child is born -- that will make it even more special and truly a warm and loving home.
> 
> ...


 Thanks sweet Lynn. I feel terrible for not reaching out to you more during this time in your life. YOu know I"m here though. HUGS!

Yes we have a top pick name but haven't committed yet. I"ll reveal her name once we have decided! 

Love and hugs Lynn!



donnad said:


> So glad everything is going well! What an exciting time for you with a bew baby coming and a new house. Before you know it, you will be settled in enjoying your baby girl and new home.


 Thanks Donna! See you at Pat's!!!


maggieh said:


> Tammy - so very exciting! I hope everything goes well over the weekend!


 Thanks Mags!!!! XO!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Lynn- you didn't hear? Tammy is naming her daughter after me


 LOL! Smartbutt!


hoaloha said:


> Tammy, Glad to hear that everything is going well with Baby Girl! :-D 24 weeks is a major milestone! Hope all goes smoothly with the move and I'm sure B&E will adjust well. Such an exciting time for you! just remember to stay healthy and keep positive- don't let any stress get to you  keep us posted...


 I'm deep breathing! Maintaining my stress levels hehe!!! Thank you!!!! :wub:


Snowbody said:


> Erin - that can't be. You don't want Conor marrying a girl with the same name as his mother! That would be way too confusing at family dinners in the future.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 If we are gonna marry these two kids off we can't possibly have the same name for my daughter and her mother in law! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

HAPPY CLOSING:chili::chili: Hope it all works out and you can put this chapter ad all the stuff that went on behind you!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

How exciting Tammy:chili:

I wish you the best :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats Tammy! so excited about your baby girl and new home!! hugs to you, B&E! :wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been on and off lately too and just wanted to say congratulations on the move and especially for the new baby on the way. Sounds like you will be creating new memories for your family with all the new happenings. Nice to hear you are doing so well.
Smiles,
Jenna~


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> HAPPY CLOSING:chili::chili: Hope it all works out and you can put this chapter ad all the stuff that went on behind you!!


 Finally getting back to this thread. Thanks Sue! Renovations have begun. We have basically been hiding out in our bedroom :w00t: B&E are adjusting awesome though! Really proud of them. :wub:


Katkoota said:


> How exciting Tammy:chili:
> 
> I wish you the best :grouphug:


 :wub:Thanks Miss Kat! 


mfa said:


> congrats Tammy! so excited about your baby girl and new home!! hugs to you, B&E! :wub::wub:


 Thank you so much Florence! XO!


poochie2 said:


> I have been on and off lately too and just wanted to say congratulations on the move and especially for the new baby on the way. Sounds like you will be creating new memories for your family with all the new happenings. Nice to hear you are doing so well.
> Smiles,
> Jenna~


 So sweet...thanks Jenna! Yes...I miss getting on SM too. Hopefully we will both get on here more. Thanks again!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Tammy, you bring new life and hope to all of us.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Oh Tammy, you bring new life and hope to all of us.


 :wub::wub::wub: Now that was sweet!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tammy, I am sorry I am so late in my post..there has just been so much going on, lately. :blink:I just want to give you a big hug:hugging: and say congratulations on your new home. I am glad everything is going well with your pregnancy. It is such an exciting time in your life. We want to see some pics of the nursery when you get it all fixed up. When I had my babies, that was so much fun for me..I am looking forward to seeing pics of your sweet baby girl. I know she will be a beauty just like her Mama. Kisses to Benny and Emma.:wub::wub:


----------

